# Stingray Accident



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

My mother was hit by a large stingray in early June during the START tournament in E. Matty. This photo is almost 7 weeks after the accident but its getting better.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

That just doesn't look like it is healing right.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit, looks painful*


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> That just doesn't look like it is healing right.


definately


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

That's wicked. Hope she's feeling better


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

did she go to DR?.....she needs antibiotics


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks infected & necrotic - I am not a doctor. Nevertheless, it looks like it still hurts and definitely needs some professional medical attention.

FYI - if there is even the smallest piece of the barb still in her leg, it will not heal.


----------



## Aggie14 (Mar 10, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> That just doesn't look like it is healing right.


You might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stingray Wound*

The above posters are right. The wound isn't healing right and like one said: there may be a bit of barb still in the wound.

In any case; get medical attention pronto; she could lose a leg. C2


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> The above posters are right. The wound isn't healing right and like one said: there may be a bit of barb still in the wound.
> 
> In any case; get medical attention pronto; she could lose a leg. C2


X200! I've seen a few wounds and that definately doesn't look healthy


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not a doctor but what worries me is the raised inflamed skin and black skin around the wound. I understand that it is a puncture wound but IMO the skin shouldn't inflamed and red like that after 7 weeks and I understand a desire to expose the wound to the air, but with something like that I'd have it wrapped up and bandaged during the day and let it breath at night with an topical antibiotic ointment on it at night.

Was the wound properly irrigated after the strike and it looks like a pretty high strike into a "muscular" part of the leg. I just don't think it should look like that after seven weeks and would go see the family physician as soon as possible.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

She must have a strong immune system........for 7 weeks. Once that crashes it will be full blown flesh eating infection if not treated right. Go to doctor fa sho.


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope she paints that big toe nail soon! jk


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

ouch!!!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man that looks nasty still.Like most of the abouve poster's i would go back to the doc.Check with doc if it's allright to use Ichthammol to draw out the infection and bentedine for the wound.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That's horrible.... Black skin, redness and swelling, still discharging fluid after 7 weeks? Man, get her to a doctor... seriously..


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just finished a toxicology class in my graduate chiropractic school. Stingray wounds to the leg are very subseptible to secondary bacterial infections caused by bacteria that are normally found on human skin, Staphlococcus Aureus (some are antibiotic reseitant MRSA) or Staphlococcus Epidermitis. The necrosis factor of stingray venom increases the odds of these infections quite substantially. Please go get it looked at if you havnt yet.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If you care for your mother at all, take her straight to the dr's office. I would even skip the dr's office and go straight to the emergency room. I see black tint above the wound. This could be life threatening. Seriously take her to get medical attention immediately. If you can't afford it I'd bet we can get a collection here to help with the dr bills.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a poster for not wading in the bays...I hope she stays out of the bays for a while; August is the worst month for water-born Vibrio infections, which can be fatal in 24 hours.

I was wading near Panther Point in June, looked over at my buddy, who was out there chest-deep. There was a 10-inch-tall shark fin sneaking up behind him, until I yelled and he waded back in. Then between us, a sea nettle jellyfish near the surface, a foot long. And close by me, a stingray went sneaking past. Saw all of this in one glance and sez to myself, "Gimme a break..."


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> The above posters are right. The wound isn't healing right and like one said: there may be a bit of barb still in the wound.
> she could lose a leg. C2


Or worse.  That wound needs whirlpool, wet to dry dakins solution dressing changes, &/or debridement. If she doesn't have a doctor, you might take her to an ER at a big hospital, & get hooked up with an infectious disease doctor...NOW!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

That's one of the reasons I fish out of a kayak!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's horrible. She needs a doctor.........SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW! Guys calm down. We did take her to the emergency room that morning. X-Rays confirmed no barb but this was a large stingray and it went over and inch deep. The doc told her that the wound needed leak all of the dead cells from the puncture and it just took a really long time for all of that to come out. She has been to the doctor several more times and was on antibiotics twice for over 5 weeks. This is an old picture of the wound when it was bad. The wound looks 10X better now. Weeks after this picture the wound cleaned up but got really deep. It was the size a 50 cent piece. Anyway it is starting to fill in now thanks to the wound care center but all doctors stated that it would be about a year before this finally heals. She is not allowed back into the water until then.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope the best for her! Not getting back in the water for over a year would kill me....sad2sm



wennis1 said:


> WOW! Guys calm down. We did take her to the emergency room that morning. X-Rays confirmed no barb but this was a large stingray and it went over and inch deep. The doc told her that the wound needed leak all of the dead cells from the puncture and it just took a really long time for all of that to come out. She has been to the doctor several more times and was on antibiotics twice for over 5 weeks. This is an old picture of the wound when it was bad. The wound looks 10X better now. Weeks after this picture the wound cleaned up but got really deep. It was the size a 50 cent piece. Anyway it is starting to fill in now thanks to the wound care center but all doctors stated that it would be about a year before this finally heals. She is not allowed back into the water until then.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

EagleOne said:


> Hope she paints that big toe nail soon! jk


Good one.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

wennis1 said:


> WOW! Guys calm down. We did take her to the emergency room that morning. X-Rays confirmed no barb but this was a large stingray and it went over and inch deep. The doc told her that the wound needed leak all of the dead cells from the puncture and it just took a really long time for all of that to come out. She has been to the doctor several more times and was on antibiotics twice for over 5 weeks. This is an old picture of the wound when it was bad. The wound looks 10X better now. Weeks after this picture the wound cleaned up but got really deep. It was the size a 50 cent piece. Anyway it is starting to fill in now thanks to the wound care center but all doctors stated that it would be about a year before this finally heals. She is not allowed back into the water until then.


 wow, thanks for clearing that up :cheers: i was looking at that wound thinking, no dang way that should still be that bad after 7 weeks! just a little confusing from reading the original post


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

patwilson said:


> Hope the best for her! Not getting back in the water for over a year would kill me....sad2sm


 x2 on that one! same here!a day is long enough:headknock


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Looks like a poster for not wading in the bays..."


Worked for me!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

So has she decided those $29 ray guards are money well spent? I'm sorry to hear of the injury and the trauma that followed. Looks awful.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stingray Wound*

How about a present photograph?C2


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I was under the assumption that was the 7 week picture.


----------



## TXCityDeer5layer (Aug 11, 2011)

Geez that makes me never want to go wade fishing again! I've always worn tennis shoes and just done the shuffle, but maan that would suck soo bad id be out of work...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

TXCityDeer5layer said:


> Geez that makes me never want to go wade fishing again! I've always worn tennis shoes and just done the shuffle, but maan that would suck soo bad id be out of work...


It's a gamble, just be aware of where you are keep your eyes open if you can see the bottom, I've been told a gentle shuffle will budge them out of the way but they will often circle back around to said resting spot. And seeing some rays caught in shallow water a big one sure as heck could get you above any protection you might have on.

It's a big reason why I wear a PFD, just in case I get hit in deep water, a good shot could stun the heck out of you and in four or five feet of water that could end up being dangerous.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Viewers Disgression is Advised*

Sorry for the confusion. The first photo was after 4 weeks or something like that. I believe the tournament was during the second week in June. This photo is of 7 weeks. She is going on like 9 weeks now and the wound looks much better than this photo. It is healing nicely. This photo is pretty disgusting but looks much cleaner than the first photo. All those dead skin cells caused by the barb had to come out before it could heal. Sorry for the disgusting photos but this is just another lesson learned the hard way. We got some leggings for her and she is dying to get back in the water but not for another couple of months. I told her she will be teal hunting before she can go fishing.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

ouch!!!!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

I just puked in my mouth a little....


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Call me a puss but those kayaks are starting to make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

I *WAS* hungry!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Is she diabetic? Go to the doctor now! As mentioned if it gets into the bone she could loss her leg.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

San Antonio Texas!!! That looks like it hurt a bunch. Glad to hear she is doing better. She must be tough one.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Woman are tough - they have had children - no whining - just tough. Hope your mom continues to heal well.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

You know I've been wanting to go try wade fishing.................................I'm gonna have to say not so much now. I hope she ends up OK.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification wennis1, and i'll stick by my NO WADEY FOR ME religion.

Keep us posted man, good luck to Mom.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update with photo*

Yes she is really tough. She also ducks hunts in the muddy cold bay with my buddies and I. When I was hit two years ago I was not as collected as she was. Anyway here is an updated photo. It is healing nicely.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dude that was a big arse ray!!! Normally they are at the ankle. Hope she get well soon and is able to get on the water


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Dude that was a big arse ray!!! Normally they are at the ankle. Hope she get well soon and is able to get*ON*the water


Definately ON, not IN the water! lol If I got hit like that I would probably just stay in the boat! lol


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

:doowapstaGlad her leg is healing. Wade fishing is great and can be done safely. Thanks for reminding us of the risks. 

After seeing that 2nd photo, I went out back and kissed my kayak.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

she needs to go to the doctor now!! doesnt look like its healing right....definitely looks like its bad infection and puss...ill pray for yall  hope she feels better and heals up!!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

At first I thought this may of been a joke. Even a doctor in the house thought so...the wound is still open and you think it's healing right? Do everyone a favor and get some serious medical attention. Hopefully you already have and thats why it's looking better.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Horrible Pre-Lunch Thread... (Hickup-Burp... Oh dear Lord)

Hope she's doing better by the day... 

Going to eat some dry A** rice cakes for lunch now~! 

Ouch!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think I just threw up in my mouth... Yep, vomit!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Good grief. That wound is healing just fine... I can't figure out if the lot of you are just dumb, or poosays. Haha


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Jesus H. Christ! I may never get in the water again.


----------



## MickyeRedFisher (Mar 10, 2006)

*OMG!*

Wow that looks horrible. I hope she's better soon. Def would not be a trooper if that happened to me.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Stingray Accident Update*

Here is the final update of her wound. The first photo is from September 7th and the second September 28th. This happened the 1st or 2nd weekend in June during the S.T.A.R.T tournament in Sargent. The doctors told her it would not heal for one year. As you can see in the photos it is almost completely healed now. She is not quite ready to get back in the water but has been teal hunting with waders once. Since the accident she has been pretty much reluctant to get out of the boat.


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to see she's healing up.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Ray Guards just went to the top of the shopping list! A good post Wennis1, looks like the wound is healing nicely now.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Dampy said:


> Ray Guards just went to the top of the shopping list! A good post Wennis1, looks like the wound is healing nicely now.


I went and bought mine when the story was posted. I didn't when McBride got hit and he was slashed to ribbons. But after 2 stories......DONE!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Dampy said:


> Ray Guards just went to the top of the shopping list! A good post Wennis1, looks like the wound is healing nicely now.


that was a big *** ray....i dont think ray guards go up that high....!!!! shuffle ,,,,shuffle,,,,,,shuffle,,,,,,*keep your eyes open and shuffle your feetsad_smiles*


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hot water helps for the pain and also pulls the poison out. A doctor also told me to carry a small bottle of Iodine in the boat and just to pour it straight on the wound after you get stuck. I bought a bottle and keep it in the dry box now. If the wound is small the only reason you should go to ER is to make sure there are no pieces of the barb still present in the wound. I would personally rather just take a few shots of whiskey and dig around in there a bit. When I was hit several years back the ER bill came to $1100. They did nothing but give me warm water.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

It took 8 weeks and a mountain of antibiotics before my stingray wound closed up.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I went and bought mine when the story was posted. I didn't when McBride got hit and he was slashed to ribbons. But after 2 stories......DONE!!


x2!!!! 
For the first time ever, I now own Rayguards.

Mostly because of McBride and now this post. But also because of a wade fishing trip I had several weeks ago. Didn't get hit, BUT I'd never been so freaked out. I waded up into a cove. The water was 18 inches deep, and there was grass on the bottom that was pretty thick. Water was crystal clear. Anyway, I fished up in the cove for an hour. As I turned to head back toward the boat, I looked down and I was SURROUNDED by stingrays. There were 3 of them suckers laying on top of the grass directly in the path I had to go. I SLOWLY slid my way in between two of them, and as I did, one of them did this little shake move and COMPLETELY disappeared. The freaky thing was, I know it didn't move an inch. It just kinda shimmied (lol), and disappeared directly underneath the grass it was laying on. It instantly became clear to me how easily it would be to get hit. I knew there was a stingray within 12 inches of my foot, I also knew it was about 20 inches across it's back, but I could not see it at all. I looked up at the boat, and it was a 1/2 mile away. That was the longest wade of my life. 
At that moment I promised myself that I wouldn't wade again without some protection on.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Some of those pics look very similar to a brown recluse bite. I was bitten on the thigh and it looked the same as the posted pics, but not as large of a wound. In addition to antibiotics, I had to clean the wound twice a day and repack the area with saline soaked gauze. Packing the hole and changing the dressing allowed the hole to fill in from the bottom. Did your mom have to do the same thing?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

about 3-4 years ago i got lashed accross the top of my right foot by a small pancake ray......the rayguards stopped it cold....the best $125 i ever spent. i still look at the mark and shiver. i have the gaurds that have the guard extensions that go up to about mid calf they can stop a smallish ray but if you are unfortunate to be hit by a 20 incher i think the strike would go above that point anyway. 

jeffw i know how you feel i got into a mess of those freaky disappearing in the grass rays a few weeks ago. i was only about 50 yards from the boat and after a real careful shuffle back i made a move .....a long move


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The guards come up to just below your knee. I did a test and found that my 1000 ft pellet gun would shoot thru the ray guard fin but not thru an old pair of black neumarks so I feel better because years ago I cut the neumarks so they fit inside the ray guards and you do not know that they are there. Will it help? Least I feel better with the moveable second layer.

The accident made McBride a believer. Said he was moving around trying to grab a trophy trout for a client. Throw the vibro in with the stingray stick and his foot looked like s---. 
He Probably still has the old pxs up on the board somewhere where he posted them. 

I hear that if he is near the the water he has his Simms on and so does Tricia.  

Thought we were going to have to start calling him Peg-leg McBride the way it looked while he was in the hospital.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JimD said:


> The guards come up to just below your knee. I did a test and found that my 1000 ft pellet gun would shoot thru the ray guard fin but not thru an old pair of black neumarks so I feel better because years ago I cut the neumarks so they fit inside the ray guards and you do not know that they are there. Will it help? Least I feel better with the moveable second layer.
> 
> The accident made McBride a believer. Said he was moving around trying to grab a trophy trout for a client. Throw the vibro in with the stingray stick and his foot looked like s---.
> He Probably still has the old pxs up on the board somewhere where he posted them.
> ...


i am 6-4 and i only get to about mid calf on mine so i guess its something that each needs to fit to themselves like the extra protection idea. on the penetration i go back to an old article in guns-n -ammo or somthing. comparing penetration to stopping power. they used a bow with a hunting broad head and a hand gun (dont recall the caliber but was a centerfire of some cal)
they fired both at a sand bag....a 1" plank of wood...and a cinderblock i think it was but that really doesnt apply here. the bullet went right throught the plank but was stopped cold by the sand. the arrow went through the sand like air but was stopped cold by the plank. i understand that the raygaurd people relate the dagger of a raytail to this type of penetration proctection effect.......but who cares lets just stay away from the little flat sob's


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya it would probably have missed the ray guards to the side.


----------



## Coastal Ben (Sep 14, 2011)

That need to be seriously attended to. I'm gettin the feeling that is a joke. That does not look like a ray hit to me. Regardless its infected and could become septic any second .. go to the ER. do not pass go, do not do S&^% ,,, go and get some Cipro ASAP


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

wennis1 said:


> Hot water helps for the pain and also pulls the poison out. A doctor also told me to carry a small bottle of Iodine in the boat and just to pour it straight on the wound after you get stuck. I bought a bottle and keep it in the dry box now. If the wound is small the only reason you should go to ER is to make sure there are no pieces of the barb still present in the wound. I would personally rather just take a few shots of whiskey and dig around in there a bit. When I was hit several years back the ER bill came to $1100. They did nothing but give me warm water.


It's a good idea to carry iodine ,or better yet Betadine, but don't use either full strength. You need to mix it with water first. With Betadine, you want the mixture about the color of weak tea.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have been hit 2X

it heals for awhile then a load of slop runs out over and over for weeks

not high on the fun list


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> It's a good idea to carry iodine ,or better yet Betadine, but don't use either full strength. You need to mix it with water first. With Betadine, you want the mixture about the color of weak tea.


had an er doc tell me that unscented bleach was the best to use on bad wounds in saltwater envionment.....he said it kills everything that can be killed....i bet it takes BIG juevos to pour bleach on an open wound....but there is still that horrible vibro flesh-eating stuff lurking out there.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been hit twice also. 2nd time the barb broke off in my heal, and I was able to worm it back out with a pair of pliers. I used bleach both times I got hit, and no probs. Every since the ray boots came out I've worn them, and they work. Now I use muck woody armor boots. They are awesome, and have had the hell knocked out of me with them 3 times. They deffinately stop a ray or a rattlesnake. Check em out, they are rubber material, and a full boot, so theres no need for ray guards. I'll take a photo of them so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> I've been hit twice also. 2nd time the barb broke off in my heal, and I was able to worm it back out with a pair of pliers. I used bleach both times I got hit, and no probs. Every since the ray boots came out I've worn them, and they work. Now I use muck woody armor boots. They are awesome, and have had the hell knocked out of me with them 3 times. They deffinately stop a ray or a rattlesnake. Check em out, they are rubber material, and a full boot, so theres no need for ray guards. I'll take a photo of them so you can see what I'm talking about


 cool id like to see them thans!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Here ya go...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Here ya go...


Where can you buy those


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

That's one big hole. Good God!!! Glad she's doing well. Her balls are bigger than mine.... :-/


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> Where can you buy those


Ebay or online at there website. I bought my 2 pairs on Ebay, but I dont think I saved much money doing that, but the shipping is always quick. Make sure you buy 2 sizes bigger so you can wear them with your waders, and be comfortable during the summer likewise without waders. You'll like them, they are extremely comfortable, and a heck of alot better than a flat soled wade boot that kills my feet. The boots have a heavy built toe, and heel area. They come up just below your knee joint, so I'd say your just as protected as any ray guard. They arent heavy either


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The boots also have a heavily built up calf area also.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Ebay or online at there website. I bought my 2 pairs on Ebay, but I dont think I saved much money doing that, but the shipping is always quick. Make sure you buy 2 sizes bigger so you can wear them with your waders, and be comfortable during the summer likewise without waders. You'll like them, they are extremely comfortable, and a heck of alot better than a flat soled wade boot that kills my feet. The boots have a heavy built toe, and heel area. They come up just below your knee joint, so I'd say your just as protected as any ray guard. They arent heavy either


Who's the manufacturer, what brand name?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

muck boots is the maker


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

JimD said:


> The guards come up to just below your knee. I did a test and found that my 1000 ft pellet gun would shoot thru the ray guard fin but not thru an old pair of black neumarks so I feel better because years ago I cut the neumarks so they fit inside the ray guards and you do not know that they are there. Will it help? Least I feel better with the moveable second layer.
> 
> The accident made McBride a believer. Said he was moving around trying to grab a trophy trout for a client. Throw the vibro in with the stingray stick and his foot looked like s---.
> He Probably still has the old pxs up on the board somewhere where he posted them.
> ...


Here's the link to some of McBride's pics...

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211452&page=6


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

When I got hit, I had a guy tell me to put 100% aloe on it, and it healed up real nice. (No coloring or alcohol....pure aloe)


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Some of those pics look very similar to a brown recluse bite. I was bitten on the thigh and it looked the same as the posted pics, but not as large of a wound. In addition to antibiotics, I had to clean the wound twice a day and repack the area with saline soaked gauze. Packing the hole and changing the dressing allowed the hole to fill in from the bottom. Did your mom have to do the same thing?


Yes, she had to repack the wound with the gauze. When the wound got really bad she went to a wound care clinic and they gave her some special gauze that regenerates skin cells in the wound. Once she started using that it only took 6 weeks to completely heal. She still hasn't waded since June but she will soon. My buddy was so freaked out he went out and bought some shin ray guards and left them in our boat for us to use.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Ebay or online at there website. I bought my 2 pairs on Ebay, but I dont think I saved much money doing that, but the shipping is always quick. Make sure you buy 2 sizes bigger so you can wear them with your waders, and be comfortable during the summer likewise without waders. You'll like them, they are extremely comfortable, and a heck of alot better than a flat soled wade boot that kills my feet. The boots have a heavy built toe, and heel area. They come up just below your knee joint, so I'd say your just as protected as any ray guard. They arent heavy either


Do those boots hold a lot of pressure? My mom got some tall wading boots like that for Christmas but she says they kill her feet while wading from pressure. I am going to drill some holes in the front of them to see if the pressure can be released.


----------

